# please poo outside !



## rachel57 (Aug 7, 2009)

hi we have just got our first dog (maltese-shihtzu) he is 8 wks old and the breader said he was crate trained . on the first night we put him in the kitchen in a bed and a blanket ,when we came down this mornigh hes has weed on the floor then did a poo on my carpet ! we had put those doggy mats down but he just does'nt seem to know what to do ! as im a very clean person i dont want to be cleaning up after doggie!.we have a crate coming in a few days time but im getting puzzled by all of this crate training thing !i also dont want to get up in the night to see to the dog i would rather try to let him have a wee just before we go to bed .also what happens when i go back to work in september do i leave him in the crate with a pad to do his business on or do i put the pad outside his crate .its getting so confusing i hope we made the right choice to have a family pet please can somebody out my mind at rest because i want to start enjoying doggie not worrying about poo's and wee's !


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi, at 8 weeks old and a small breed you will have to let your puppy out during the night as his bladder just isn't big or strong enough to hold on all night.

There are heaps of threads on here to do with toilet training  And crate training too, just have a search you might be there a while!   

Also, if you can, buy ''The Perfect Puppy'' by Gwen Bailey its a fantastic book!

x


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

If he is crate trained, then of course he will do in the kitchen if he isn't in a crate! 

He is 8 weeks old. Of course he will poo and wee on the carpet. He doesn't know where he can do!

The training mats and complete and utter waste of money in my opinion. 

If you don't want to be cleaning up after the dog and getting up to him in the night, you shouldn't have had a dog... or especially not an 8 week old puppy.

Were you expecting him to be house trained at 8 weeks old???

As for where to put the pad when you go back to work. What on Earth would be the point in putting it outside of the crate??? How would he use it???


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Please please please please i don't know how many times i have or need to stress this 

your puppy, at 8 weeks old is a baby! Not strong enough to hold his own bladder just yet! Give him time. He won't be properly toilet trained till he's 6-8 months old, sometimes a year depending on the dog! Give him time. I mean you woudln't expect a 1 year old child to learn potty training straight away would you?

He's a baby! 

Please pick up a copy of The Perfect Puppy it will give you so much guidance as its your first dog!


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

rachel57 said:


> hi we have just got our first dog (maltese-shihtzu) he is 8 wks old and the breader said he was crate trained . on the first night we put him in the kitchen in a bed and a blanket ,when we came down this mornigh hes has weed on the floor then did a poo on my carpet ! we had put those doggy mats down but he just does'nt seem to know what to do ! as im a very clean person i dont want to be cleaning up after doggie!.we have a crate coming in a few days time but im getting puzzled by all of this crate training thing !i also dont want to get up in the night to see to the dog i would rather try to let him have a wee just before we go to bed .also what happens when i go back to work in september do i leave him in the crate with a pad to do his business on or do i put the pad outside his crate .its getting so confusing i hope we made the right choice to have a family pet please can somebody out my mind at rest because i want to start enjoying doggie not worrying about poo's and wee's !


I have a feeling this a wind up.


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

There's nothing like a 1am walk with a pup trying to get it to do the toilet, except maybe a 2am, 3am, 4am ... walk . You say your going back to work in September, can I ask how long the pup will be left alone or will there be someone there for him.

Terri


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> I have a feeling this a wind up.


It must be?????

Who would seriously get a puppy and then not be arsed to get up with it in the night :idea:


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

mindymoo said:


> It must be?????
> 
> Who would seriously get a puppy and then not be arsed to get up with it in the night :idea:


Sadly that's what a lot of people expect nowadays. Pups are supposed to be fully trained at very young ages nowadays and should fit in with the owners way of thinking at all times!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

My lot were almost paper trained when they left but I made sure all new owners were aware of how to toilet train them further.

x


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi and welcome,
You must remember your puppy is a baby and unfortunatly they do not come already trained,of course he won't know where to go he has not been taught the correct place.

Toilet training can be very frustrating,I recommend you take your puppy out every 30 mins,after sleep,play,mealtimes etc stay out with your pup till he goes and give lots of praise and reward.
By using pads it can be a signal that it's ok to go indoors and you can make toilet training harder.
If your pup has an accident it's your fault for not reading the signals,most usually sniff and circle,simply clean the area with Bio washing powder and take pup to the correct area.

As for night time,you can't expect an 8 week old pup to hold on all night,they don't have any control over there bladders at this age,you should be aiming to get up during the night at least once to take your pup to the toilet with the minimum of fuss,no speaking etc,out to toilet then back to bed.

It takes a while to establish a routine with a young puppy, and toy breeds can be hard to train.


----------



## Sprocker Fun (Jun 9, 2009)

Our 11 week old is doing really well in the den (crate!).

As a first time dog owner i found the following book a great read :
"Before & After Getting Your Puppy. The positive approach......" by Dr Ian Dunbar. New World Library. (I got my copy from Amazon!)

I like the quote that if the puppy does his business on the floor get a large newspaper, roll it up and hit yourself hard! Then read the book again!


----------



## rachel57 (Aug 7, 2009)

what a bunch of horrible people !!!! i came on this site on the understanding that i would find some nice people who knew what they were talking about and give me some sound advice !seems not by some of you!of course i didnt think it would happen overnight geez give me a break! maybe i should of wrote in more detail but how many of you people have wanted the best and most efficient advice for the best intentions of your family pet !!! oh and silly me did i realy think i was gonna put doggie in the crate and the pad ouside the crate whilst closed !! i think not !!. well thankyou to all those who left good advice but for those of you who just seemed to mock me and have a go ,then you have just made my mind up about using this site .there are plenty more that will give me advice without the need to leave awful comments . pathetic !!


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

It doesn't sound as if you have the patience for a pup,housetraining or otherwise


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

rachel57 said:


> i also dont want to get up in the night to see to the dog i would rather try to let him have a wee just before we go to bed .


I think that was the bit that riled people up Rachel i'm afraid. We can only help you by what you tell us - That sentence does sound like you can't be arsed i'm afraid - maybe bad wording though :blushing:


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

Sprocker Fun said:


> Our 11 week old is doing really well in the den (crate!).
> 
> As a first time dog owner i found the following book a great read :
> "Before & After Getting Your Puppy. The positive approach......" by Dr Ian Dunbar. New World Library. (I got my copy from Amazon!)
> ...


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

I can't help wondering if this is a windup


----------



## rachel57 (Aug 7, 2009)

oh for goodness sake have you people got nothing better else to to than comment on this ?

maybe the way i wrote my thread was in angst and a little rushed but by no way does that give you the right to judge me or my ability to look after a dog !!!!


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Rachel, we can only go by what you write and it certainly appears that you have no idea nor no patience with this puppy and that's what he is a puppy - he will not come fully trained.

OK, so let's start again.



> the breader said he was already crate trained


This simply means that he will accept being put in a crate. It doesn't mean he is toilet trained, although most puppies won't toilet in their crate (but be aware that there are always exceptions).



> as we dont yet have the crate he has been pooing and weeing


I'm afraid it won't make any difference - he is crate trained not toilet trained.
You seem to be confusing the two things.

OK have to take my dogs out now so will write more when I get back.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

Il post, although from whats been said I am not sure if you are still around....

Puppy pads are ok but you still need to let your pup know what they are for, praise when he/she uses it, and if he misses, put him on the mat and clean it up straight away (using a non bio cleaner) but dont say anything or make a fuss. Then when he/she is using the pads happily you can move the pad outside. I used pad a got a spray which encouraged buster to wee on the pad rather than the floor...
When doing this you have to watch him/her like a hawk because you want to be sure he is praised for weeing on the pad when he/she does so, praise 20mins later when you notice is no use as its unlikely they will know what they are getting praise for 

Personally I wouldnt use pads again, as i struggled with the transition outside, he seemed to associate the spot rather than the pad and used to wee where the pad was before until he was fully trained.

So I would stick with going out with him/her every 30mins as well as after meals, after playtime, before bed. Also, sadly, you will have to get up in the night to take him/her out - its not something that can be avoided as it is still very much a baby. Just be prepared for a frustrating process as it can be months before they are fully house trained - buster was about 7 months but I think this was due to the pad confusion!


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

*Crate Training*
You need to use the crate to put the puppy in during the night. Take him out for a wee (and hopefully a poo) right before you go to bed (this needs to be the LAST thing you do. So get yourself ready for bed and then take puppy out. Yes, that does mean going outside in your pyjamas!)
Put puppy into the crate with a couple of toys (mainly a chew and a teddy). Say good night to him, shut the door and completely cover the crate with a blanket so he can't see out at all. Then go up to bed. He WILL bark and cry for anything up to an hour. Do NOT go down to him or shout at him or anything like that, completely ignore him. It will take him a few nights to get used to sleeping in the crate. If he wakes up and cries during the night, its really up to you what you do. Either get up and take him outside, without fussing him or speaking to him at all. Just take him out, let him do a wee/poo and put him straight back into his crate. (Give him a couple of minutes to see if he needs a drink though if there is no water in his crate).

You can use the crate during the day when you go out. Again, do the same as above- the last thing you do before going out is put him in his crate. Don't put him in then faff about in the house for 20 minutes as he'll only get distressed. Put him in and walk out the door. Ideally he shouldn't spend any more than 3 hours in the crate during the day.

Also, you can use the crate for time out, if he is getting very boisterous etc during the day, but only for 10-20 minutes to let him calm down (unless he falls asleep in there).

Really hope that helps you. Really, you should have got the crate before you picked him up as it's going to be harder for him to adjust from having the freedom of the kitchen to going back into the crate.

*Toilet Training*
Get rid of the training pads. Complete and utter waste of time and money. They really are. Same with newspaper on the floor. Keep the back door open when you are in the house and make sure to take him out every 10-20 minutes. He might not do everytime, which is fine. Just make sure he is having the opportunity to do. If he does in the house, ignore him, don't shout at him etc. Just take him outside and then come back in and clean up.

I know it's hard for the first few weeks but it's worth it in the end!


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

i'm afraid i also have doubts about the veracity of this thread.

it seems too contrived, to address too many variables as if someone is purposely posting to see what reaction they get , then refer to the reaction to back up a previous point of view.

just my opinion i may be wrong.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Rachel,
There are two good articles on the links one for toilet training one on crate training,
House training your puppy
The Crate: What is it? How should it be used?


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Let's try again.


> the breader said he was already crate trained


That's fine, but that doesn't mean they are toilet trained it means he is trained to accept his crate.


> but ours is coming in a few days time . he has a bed and a blanket and some chewy and cuddly toys for his entertainment!


Again, fine, but the most important part of his 'entertainment' is you and your time spent interacting and training now will reap benefits later.


> as we dont yet have the crate he has been pooing and weeing wherever the moment takes him .


As said, the crate has nothing to do with toilet training. I assume he's not going to be in his crate all the time anyway - only at night and during times when you can't keep an eye on him.


> we do have the pads but he wont go on them or newspaper.


As said, forget pad and forget newspaper. You are only teaching him it is ok to go indoors. He needs to learn that he needs to go outside.


> have been taking him to the paper when i see the signs that he needs to go


Again, forget the paper and take him outside, but don't wait till you see the signs.
Take him out every 30 minutes or so and especially after every meal, after he wakes from a sleep and after play (these are the times they are more likely to go). Stay out with him and when he goes praise him for going. When he is going you can add a command (I use 'hurry up' for weeing and 'be quick' for pooing but it doesn't matter what words you use, as long as you are consistent). If he has an accident (and he will) take him outside if you catch him in the act, but if you only see it after the event, then simply clean it up without making a fuss. What you don't to do is make him worried about going while you are around otherwise it will make your job harder when you take him into the garden. Also, make sure you clean up any mess with a biological washing powder solution or special pet cleaner.


> i also dont want to get up during the night BUT IF I HAD TO I WOULD ,needs must


I'm afraid at his age, he is too young to be able to go through the night. Personally I would get up once and take him out - very quietly and calmly - no fuss, no play and then put him back in his crate. 


> was wondering wether we have made a mistake.(oh and yeas we have thought about having a family dog for nearly two years now and yes i can be arsed an no its not a wind-up !!!!!!


Puppies, like babies are hard work - they do not come as a ready made family dog. They need constant training and supervision in the early months not only to train them but so you also bond with them.


> the ultimate can do no wrong pet guide,


While I don't agree with everything, Gwen Bailey's 'The Perfect Puppy' is a very good book and will give you lots of help.


> how many of your dogs beg at the door for toilet time and was this once a worry for you at one time ?


You can train your dog to give you a signal when he wants to go, however I simply recognise the signs. All my dogs are and have been different in the ways the let me know. One stands by the door, one comes to me and puts his paw up... etc etc. 


> AT 8 weeks old i want to put the wheels in motion now for a life long companionship of understanding from both owner and pet


That's good, but be warned it doesn't happen overnight. It takes time - not only is he a baby, but he is also a dog and has to be shown how to behave when living in human family. Puppies are hard work and time consuming but you will reap the rewards later on.


----------



## Vikegirl (Aug 6, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> Hi Rachel,
> There are two good articles on the links one for toilet training one on crate training,
> House training your puppy
> The Crate: What is it? How should it be used?


Butting in. I notice that both these articles advocate having your pup sleep in your room. I'd been told by the breeder that when we get our pup its worth having her sleep in our room at least for the first few nights, then on here most people said not to have the pup in our room. Am reeeeeeally confused now. 

Our crate won't fit in our bedroom, was wondering if it's worth getting a smaller box for the first week or so and keeping it in our room for the first few nights, then moving it to the crate? Or just bringing her little bed out of the crate at first to our room then putting it back in th crate in the kitchen?

Or should I just leave the bed in the crate in the kitchen and make her sleep there from the start?


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Am reeeeeeally confused now.


Don't be  People accept different things and all dogs are different. I've done both because I value my sleep and have a neighbour who doesn't like dogs and complains the minute they make a noise so am not really in a position to let them cry.

It's good to decide where you want them to sleep and start as you mean to go on. However, they are babies and have just been taken away from their littermates and mum and it can be very unsettling. If they won't settle on their own and bringing them into your room to start with works, then do it. As they settle, you can move the crate further away (ie by the door, just outside the door, on the landing..etc etc) gradually so that eventually you end up with them sleeping where you want them to.


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

rachel57 said:


> oh for goodness sake have you people got nothing better else to to than comment on this ??? ok let me start again ..................
> hi all , we have just bought a 8 week old maltese x shihtzu .the breader said he was already crate trained but ours is coming in a few days time . he has a bed and a blanket and some chewy and cuddly toys for his entertainment! , in addition to our love and attention. as we dont yet have the crate he has been pooing and weeing wherever the moment takes him .we do have the pads but he wont go on them or newspaper.i have been taking him to the paper when i see the signs that he needs to go .I am also so very confused about this whole crate training lark as one person is telling me one thing then i read another . i also dont want to get up during the night BUT IF I HAD TO I WOULD ,needs must .i was just looking for some advice as at the moment we are wondering wether we have made a mistake.(oh and yeas we have thought about having a family dog for nearly two years now and yes i can be arsed an no its not a wind-up !!!!!! any better for u .can i just ask all of you who seem to have a qualification of the ultimate can do no wrong pet guide, how many of your dogs beg at the door for toilet time and was this once a worry for you at one time ? AT 8 weeks old i want to put the wheels in motion now for a life long companionship of understanding from both owner and pet !
> how's that any better for you please feel free to have another go if there is somepart that you dont agree with or maybe this time you could check the grammar or punctuation or you might want to throw stones maybe?
> 
> maybe the way i wrote my thread was in angst and a little rushed but by no way does that give you the right to judge me or my ability to look after a dog !!!!


Nobody is judging your ability to look after a dog just your general attitude.You have an aggresive tone with anything you don't agree with and to be honest Rachel that frightens me for your pup.


----------



## emilylp (Jul 31, 2009)

hmmm , i dont even own a dog yet but know that, if its not in a crate its not going to just go to the door and ask ?

During the day you have to be vigilant, take the pup out every 30 minutes, and after every meal sleep and play time , ( take it out 10 minutes after a meal) as the pup gets older and you notice its not pooping outside every 30 minutes because its bladders stronger increase the time you take him/her out so like 40 mnutes apart, make sure you stay out there and wait for him to go to toilet, dont play or theyll think tis an opportuinity to play, after theyve done there buisness praise them treat them, put them back inside and still watch them just incase they start circling or squatting, again take them outside and praise them.In the night, take him out before you go to bed, then if he wines or begins to get restless take him out again , with little talking and no play , praise him and put him back in.it might take a few days , could take weeks or a month to properly train them , but watching for signs and taking them out will reduce the accidents in the home, hell soon learn the sensation of needing the toilet to going in the garden.



:wink5:


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

emilylp said:


> hmmm , i dont even own a dog yet but know that, if its not in a crate its not going to just go to the door and ask ?
> 
> During the day you have to be vigilant, take the pup out every 30 minutes, and after every meal sleep and play time , ( take it out 10 minutes after a meal) as the pup gets older and you notice its not pooping outside every 30 minutes because its bladders stronger increase the time you take him/her out so like 40 mnutes apart, make sure you stay out there and wait for him to go to toilet, dont play or theyll think tis an opportuinity to play, after theyve done there buisness praise them treat them, put them back inside and still watch them just incase they start circling or squatting, again take them outside and praise them.In the night, take him out before you go to bed, then if he wines or begins to get restless take him out again , with little talking and no play , praise him and put him back in.it might take a few days , could take weeks or a month to properly train them , but watching for signs and taking them out will reduce the accidents in the home, hell soon learn the sensation of needing the toilet to going in the garden.
> 
> :wink5:


emily you have me really confused now. you posted the above at 10 47 which is a great post btw,

then at 10 52 posted the following.

*how will you know when your puppy is fullly house trained?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

if its us taking them outside to do there buisness how do you know when there ready to let us know when and not to do it in the house?*

now i am confused lol.


----------



## rachel57 (Aug 7, 2009)

thankyou that was the best and clearest advice iv'e been given it all starts to make sence when someone who has the first hand experience explains it like that ! wonderful news as i know the process is long term b ut i just hope i havn't left it to long for the crate! already today hes done realy well and so pleased .


----------



## rachel57 (Aug 7, 2009)

bucksmum said:


> Nobody is judging your ability to look after a dog just your general attitude.You have an aggresive tone with anything you don't agree with and to be honest Rachel that frightens me for your pup.


no i think your confusing agression with sarcastic remarks and the way you read text can be somwhat diffrent to the spoken word .and you are juding me because yo have just said ''and to be honest that frightens me for your pup '' !! never once have i raised my voice to him and i never will do maybe its easier to have an opinion of what you hear rather then of that you dont see


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

rachel57 said:


> thankyou that was the best and clearest advice iv'e been given it all starts to make sence when someone who has the first hand experience explains it like that ! wonderful news as i know the process is long term b ut i just hope i havn't left it to long for the crate! already today hes done realy well and so pleased .


Thats great that he is doing well today!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

bucksmum said:


> Nobody is judging your ability to look after a dog just your general attitude.You have an aggresive tone with anything you don't agree with and to be honest Rachel that frightens me for your pup.


Thats totally over the top imo
I dont think she had an aggressive tone , exasperated maybe after reading all the negative comments , but then sometimes the written word doesnt come across how its meant to be read , either how she wrote her original post or how others wrote theirs in reply

Still, now we all know she's intending to be a good Mum to this puppy (and not beat it , lock it in a crate and ignore it ... and yep , im being sarcastic , lol) maybe everyone can get back to begging for piccies of the little angel


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

rachel57 said:


> no i think your confusing agression with sarcastic remarks and the way you read text can be somwhat diffrent to the spoken word .and you are juding me because yo have just said ''and to be honest that frightens me for your pup '' !! never once have i raised my voice to him and i never will do maybe its easier to have an opinion of what you hear rather then of that you dont see


No,Rachel i'm not confusing agression with sarcasm.My point is that you show no patience with anybody on here and my concern is that you see the pup as a nusiance already.I am not accusing you of pysically hurting the pup but not having the patience,which shows through in the disrepectful way you talk to people.


----------



## rachel57 (Aug 7, 2009)

right ok can we all start again from fresh please


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

i cant even read that, it's just one long paragraph and impossible to read easily.


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

davehyde said:


> i cant even read that, it's just one long paragraph and impossible to read easily.


Well I managed fine.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Buggles said:


> Well I managed fine.


I admit it puts me off reading posts when it's just one long paragraph and no capitals or spaces.

It's not as bad as when posts are all in CAPITAL LETTERS!


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

Buggles said:


> Well I managed fine.


well actually if could have been bothered trying to read i could have , but why bother when the poster cant be bothered to even try and use paragraphs and make it readable.


----------



## rachel57 (Aug 7, 2009)

Petty ! I dont think it was that bad considering english is my second language ...... oops!:blush2: what do you say? you live and learn ....and maybe not to judge .


----------



## freddo_08 (Aug 10, 2009)

Love your pup and tell him he is a very good boy when he goes to the toilet outside. And reward him maybe with a treat! As he/she is young she cannot control her bladder just yet. If the problem consists of having a wee in the house get a piece of tissue rub it in the urine and wipe it somewhere outside. Then take the pup outside and let him sniff the urine and just maybe he will wee on it. My dog did! Old wives trick as it scent is the same as the dog


----------



## rachel57 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for that advice .i have heard that before and he seems to be doing so well !he is making his way further to the door on his paper so its all going good .as i write this now he has toddled off to wee on his mat !


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

rachel57 said:


> Thanks for that advice .i have heard that before and he seems to be doing so well !he is making his way further to the door on his paper so its all going good .as i write this now he has toddled off to wee on his mat !


Glad your finaly getting good advice, sound's like he doing well now


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

rachel57 said:


> Thanks for that advice .i have heard that before and he seems to be doing so well !he is making his way further to the door on his paper so its all going good .as i write this now he has toddled off to wee on his mat !


That's great that he is doing on his mat BUT, really, as you saw him head towards the mat, you ought to have picked him up and taken him out


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

I have to agree with Buggles, I never use newspaper or pads as it only teaches them to go indoors - albeit in a specific area. From there you then have to teach them to go outside. Why not start as you mean to go on and take him outside.


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

*Congrats on your new pup *

*Listen...just pop the pup outside after every sleep, feed or playtime and at regular intervals, say every 30-45 mins. As it's doing the business say a trigger word, i used 'hurry up' for a pee and 'quickly' for a poop, keep repeating the word (whatever you choose) while its actually doing its toilet and praise/treat when finished. Eventually pup is associate each word with each action and you will be able to put it outside and say the trigger and they will toilet on command.*

*I have a shih-tzu, he's nearly 19 weeks old. I crate him and he has been slepping through the night since he was 10 weeks old, i know all dogs are different but night wakes dont last forever . If it does wake you, just go down and let it outside, when the business is done pop it back in the crate (i was advised not to say anything to pup during night toileting so he didnt get too excited). Ignore any whimpering and just go back to bed, you will get used to the definite bark that tells you it needs to toilet.*

*Enjoy your new family addition, it can be hard work and a little frustrating but it does get better and you'll soon be having more good times than bad.*

*Good Luck!!!!*


----------



## rachel57 (Aug 7, 2009)

AngelXoXo said:


> *Congrats on your new pup *
> 
> *Listen...just pop the pup outside after every sleep, feed or playtime and at regular intervals, say every 30-45 mins. As it's doing the business say a trigger word, i used 'hurry up' for a pee and 'quickly' for a poop, keep repeating the word (whatever you choose) while its actually doing its toilet and praise/treat when finished. Eventually pup is associate each word with each action and you will be able to put it outside and say the trigger and they will toilet on command.*
> 
> ...


we are taking him outside and he has a preference for doing his business on the bark!no pun intended. And as for barking during the night ...well there is none ...yet? but i keep hearing that we should use paper instead of the mats which we have been using .the paper is near the door so now i get told to move the paper further outside .Is it just owners individual choice ?


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

rachel57 said:


> we are taking him outside and he has a preference for doing his business on the bark!no pun intended. And as for barking during the night ...well there is none ...yet? but i keep hearing that we should use paper instead of the mats which we have been using .the paper is near the door so now i get told to move the paper further outside .Is it just owners individual choice ?


Yes it's your dog you need to do what work's for you and your dog


----------



## Luna baby (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey there,
I have a 6month old Bischon frise, and I cannot get her toilet trained, dont know where I'm going wrong....she just keeps peeing n pooping in the house, even when the door is open for her and she knows that she'll get into bother for pooping/weeing in the house.
Any1 have any suggestions? Feel like I've tried everything and getting nowhere, also worried its getting more difficult the older she is getting. :-(


----------



## rachel57 (Aug 7, 2009)

Luna baby said:


> Hey there,
> I have a 6month old Bischon frise, and I cannot get her toilet trained, dont know where I'm going wrong....she just keeps peeing n pooping in the house, even when the door is open for her and she knows that she'll get into bother for pooping/weeing in the house.
> Any1 have any suggestions? Feel like I've tried everything and getting nowhere, also worried its getting more difficult the older she is getting. :-(


believe me i know how u feel ,but try reading some of the posts on this thread i got some good advice ...in the end lol.


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

Can we have a picture? 

The notion of a Shiz-Tsu malti puppy is just too much to tease us with and not show! PLEEEEEAASSEEE!!


----------



## rachel57 (Aug 7, 2009)

TabbyRoad said:


> Can we have a picture?
> 
> The notion of a Shiz-Tsu malti puppy is just too much to tease us with and not show! PLEEEEEAASSEEE!!


hopefully  his picture should be up now ?


----------



## rachel57 (Aug 7, 2009)

nooooo how do i do it ???


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

It walks you through it.

I have all sorts of unbelievably cute images going through my head now


----------



## rachel57 (Aug 7, 2009)

his picture is on my profile. still having trouble to get it on  yay got it done !!!


----------



## Luna baby (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm determined to get her fully trained as I know another Bischon owner who has just accepted that her dogs go in the house, I KNOW that surely this lovely breed would rather poop outside its just getting through to them.
I'll keep trying.....I'm taking her out constantly but she never seems to go in front of me, but prefers to do it in the house when my back s turned, as if she knows that its naughty and she'll get into bother!!! When she does go in the house I sinply clean it and take her out onto the grass, not sure its working as yet.


----------

